# Any advice on what to do with pregnant stray cat?



## JJ1982 (1 Oct 2009)

A cat, no more than a kitten herself has turned up at my house for the last few days. She is heavily pregnant so I am guessing she is looking for a safe place to nest and have her babies.

My own tom cat is quite nice towards her (they arent his, he has had a shnip) and she is a pleasant if not skittish and nervous.

So my question is, does anyone have experience on what to do with a pregnant cat near her time, I am not going to ignore her and hope she goes away. Any advice would greatly help


----------



## Ciaraella (1 Oct 2009)

I haven't direct experience but i'd suggest maybe putting a box with a few blankets etc in a quiet place like the corner of the shed so she can have a quiet place to nest. Maybe some dried food and water nearby too.


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Oct 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> I haven't direct experience but i'd suggest maybe putting a box with a few blankets etc in a quiet place like the corner of the shed so she can have a quiet place to nest. Maybe some dried food and water nearby too.


 
+1 

Our tabby had a litter of 5 very young but coped fine once she had box, blanket, food & water close by. Keep a respectful distance but be around and keep an eye on your tom around her & the kits immediately after in case of any friction ( or amorous notions on his part ) . She'll manage feeding and washing them fine. Don't handle the kits, she might drag them here there or even move to another spot after the birth, if so try move the accommodation/food to her new spot. Hope it goes well.

PS if you decide to accept her adoption of you as granny, a visit with her to the vet for a snip after might avoid future recurrences.


----------



## JJ1982 (1 Oct 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> +1
> 
> Our tabby had a litter of 5 very young but coped fine once she had box, blanket, food & water close by. Keep a respectful distance but be around and keep an eye on your tom around her & the kits immediately after in case of any friction ( or amorous notions on his part ) . She'll manage feeding and washing them fine. Don't handle the kits, she might drag them here there or even move to another spot after the birth, if so try move the accommodation/food to her new spot. Hope it goes well.
> 
> PS if you decide to accept her adoption of you as granny, a visit with her to the vet for a snip after might avoid future recurrences.



Hello, i hope I double quoted both of you guys, thansk for the advice.

The tom is spayed, I think its why he is quite calm about her. I have tried to show her the shed in the very back of the garden but she is too nervous to go in there. I would adopt her, but obviously find homes for the kittens. How soon can I get her spayed after giving birth, will she go into heat very quickly and be caught out again?


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Oct 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> How soon can I get her spayed after giving birth, will she go into heat very quickly and be caught out again?


 
Not sure, quick call to vet maybe but wouldn't hang around too long.


----------



## JJ1982 (1 Oct 2009)

yeah I love quite near a vet so ill pop in and ask. I know of one particular vet in the area who spays while they are pregnant, I am not sure what to feel about that. I have seen lots of dead cats and kitten on teh road but kitten abortion sounds ghastly


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Oct 2009)

I would recommend contacting www.cspca.ie and seek their advice.


----------



## Sherman (1 Oct 2009)

Depending on how far gone her pregnancy is, it may be possible to spay her now and terminate the pregnancy. Discuss with your vet to see if that would be possible - last thing you need is a litter of kittens to find homes for. I wouldn't worry about 'kitten abortion' - it's a cat, not a human at the end of the day.


----------



## Celtwytch (2 Oct 2009)

If you'd prefer not to have the cat's pregnancy terminated, the best you can do is what you're doing right now - provide a place for her to give birth, and make sure she has some food and water.  She may not use the place you've provided - I was in a similar situation a few years ago, and the cat gave birth elsewhere, then moved the kittens to the box we had set up outside.  She moved the kittens a couple of times after that, but kept returning to our garden - sometimes, alas, with one less kitten.

Cats generally come into heat again about 4 weeks after giving birth, so it might be wise to have her spayed during that period.


----------



## pinkie123 (2 Oct 2009)

The best thing you can do for the cat is get in touch with cats aid - .
They are a charity which home cats/kittlens and don't put cats down.
They will come and collect cat and have their own vet that will spay the cat.
No affiliation - just adopted a cat from them.


----------



## Ciaraella (2 Oct 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> I have tried to show her the shed in the very back of the garden but she is too nervous to go in there


 
We have a skittish stray around our house and i've found the best thing to do is to provide nice food (i'm a soft touch so the chicken wings etc go out for the cats) and back off from her. I've found that if you don't try and approach or touch the cat they become more comfortable around you. If you keep leaving food around the area near the bed she'll gradually become more comfortable but unfortunately it might take a bit of time.


----------



## Bluebells (4 Oct 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> We have a skittish stray around our house and i've found the best thing to do is to provide nice food (i'm a soft touch so the chicken wings etc go out for the cats) and back off from her. I've found that if you don't try and approach or touch the cat they become more comfortable around you. If you keep leaving food around the area near the bed she'll gradually become more comfortable but unfortunately it might take a bit of time.



Chicken bones should *NOT* be given to cats and dogs. The bones splinter and get caught in their throat, and it is agonising for them. Just take off all the meat with your fingers.

Some years ago, Marian Finucane would have some chef on every Christmas telling us how to cook a turkey, and every year he would talk of giving the carcass to the dog. I called the show many times to tell them to correct him, but they never did.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Oct 2009)

Bluebells said:


> Chicken bones should *NOT* be given to cats and dogs. The bones splinter and get caught in their throat, and it is agonising for them. Just take off all the meat with your fingers.
> 
> Some years ago, Marian Finucane would have some chef on every Christmas telling us how to cook a turkey, and every year he would talk of giving the carcass to the dog. I called the show many times to tell them to correct him, but they never did.



+1.  Every time I speak to the vet they mention this even though I confirm that I would never dream of giving either a cat or dog any form of chicken bone.


----------



## Ciaraella (6 Oct 2009)

Personally I don't know if i believe the advice on chicken bones, at least in terms of cats and small dogs. I had a jack russell for 14 years, now have two terriers for the last six years and a load of stray cats around the area. I've always put out chicken bones for them and never had a problem. I think it's different for big dogs who eat their food much quicker and in big bites without chewing the way small dogs and cats do.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> Personally I don't know if i believe the advice on chicken bones, at least in terms of cats and small dogs. I had a jack russell for 14 years, now have two terriers for the last six years and a load of stray cats around the area. I've always put out chicken bones for them and never had a problem. I think it's different for big dogs who eat their food much quicker and in big bites without chewing the way small dogs and cats do.


 
Its a problem for small dogs and cats too, the point is that the bones of chicken can splinter (which does not happen with the bones of non poultry). Its not only in the throat it can happen, it can happen further down the digestive system as well.

As for 'not believing it' - you can see it yourself with chicken bones, next time you have a well cooked chicken break a bone and you will see it actually splinters and there are shards - not like bones from other meats. After you have done this see if you believe it.

I would never give an animal of any size a chicken bone, the splinters can cause agony.

And with respect - how do you know if any stray cats have had problems with this? Theyre not likely to come back and tell you.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Oct 2009)

A neighbour's dog choked and died from a chicken bone and it was a small dog.


----------



## Complainer (7 Oct 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> +1.  Every time I speak to the vet they mention this even though I confirm that I would never dream of giving either a cat or dog any form of chicken bone.


While I wouldn't disagree with this, many cats don't seem to have too much bother with little bird bones.


----------



## Bluebells (8 Oct 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> Personally I don't know if i believe the advice on chicken bones, at least in terms of cats and small dogs. I had a jack russell for 14 years, now have two terriers for the last six years and a load of stray cats around the area. I've always put out chicken bones for them and never had a problem. I think it's different for big dogs who eat their food much quicker and in big bites without chewing the way small dogs and cats do.



It is many decades since I saw my dog running in a frenzy, howling in pain with a chicken bone stuck in throat, yet the memory of it still makes me shudder. I beg you not to feed anymore of these bones. If you could see the misery they can cause, you would never do it.


----------



## Bluebells (8 Oct 2009)

Complainer said:


> While I wouldn't disagree with this, many cats don't seem to have too much bother with little bird bones.



Cats neither eat or cook birds.


----------



## baldyman27 (8 Oct 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> yeah I *love* quite near a vet


 
Really? Does he/she mind or are you very discreet? 

BTW, I abhor cats so I won't give my predictably negative and watery suggestion to the OP's question in case it may cause offence or distress. Neutering sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## JJ1982 (9 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Really? Does he/she mind or are you very discreet?
> 
> BTW, I abhor cats so I won't give my predictably negative and watery suggestion to the OP's question in case it may cause offence or distress. Neutering sounds like a good idea though.



he doesnt mind at all, sure with all the happenings in Blarney village these days me loving near his practise is not high on his worry list!!!


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Oct 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> he doesnt mind at all, sure with all the happenings in Blarney village these days me loving near his practise is not high on his worry list!!!


 
I used to keep my infrequent dalliances in the Castle estate, no vets or pregnant cats to disturb me there.


----------



## JJ1982 (11 Jan 2010)

Hi, Just a quick update on this cat. I waited about a week after I posted this and there was no signs of any kittens and she was getting braver and braver with me. So I booked her into the vet, he assessed her and she wasnt pregnant so they neutered her. She is now my cat, spoiled complete. My other half calsl her the Furry Fuerer (is that spelt right), herself and the tom and the best of friends nad the worst of enemies so a very happy outcome after all. I have promised not to feed any more stray cats.


----------



## shopgirl (11 Jan 2010)

Great news, cats always know where to find their perfect owner!


----------



## JJ1982 (11 Jan 2010)

shopgirl said:


> Great news, cats always know where to find their perfect owner!




Yeah they can tell the suckers!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Jan 2010)

Was she feral before you took her in?

I brought our one to the vet and had her neutered in 2005 and we still feed her now but no way will she come into the house.  Only stays in the shed long enough to get fed and keeps a careful eye on the open door.

Another very hungry stray appeared some months ago and I took her to the DSPCA.


----------



## haminka1 (11 Jan 2010)

hehe, that's great news - we were also adopted by our tomcat, he appeared on our doorsteps last February /one of the strays I was feeding was taking care of him and brought him to us, he had to have been dumped by someone/ and he was totally affectionate and just wanted to cuddle and stay with me ... well, i actually took him to the vet and he was supposed to go to catsaid for rehoming /they never put cats to sleep/ but, of course, me the weakling called them the next day and told them i'm adopting him ... our rowdy is now the most spoilt cat ever, loves roaming the fields and then catching up on his beauty sleep on our bed ...


----------



## JJ1982 (12 Jan 2010)

Hi Sue Ellen, no she wasnt feral, nervous but she always would come to you if you just stayed still and called her gently. She is a lovely looking cat, as in she looks like a calico persian, well half persian as she isnt as long haired. I definitely think she was someones pet but I made an effort to find them and there were no takers so she is wel and truely ours now.
You are very good for feeding the few strays. There is a woman who works for the Cork ACS who goes out and feeds feral cats EVERY night, she is a wonderful person for that. She gets terrible abuse though from people, as the majority of people in the world seem to detest cats,.

haminka1 thats a great success story. is rowdy his name? Its brilliant!


----------



## haminka1 (12 Jan 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> haminka1 thats a great success story. is rowdy his name? Its brilliant!



yep, rowdy is his name and i always keep stressing, it's not ironic  he was rather timid and small when we adopted him, the vet told us he must be around 1.5 years old but he looked like a small kitten, really. then he started growing and now he is over 10 pounds of muscle, he is a great jumper. also rather playful but really very very sweet, sometimes /like when he wakes us up at 4 am because he wants some company for a play we don't know whether to strangle him or love him but we got used to his antics. when you wake him up from his sleep, he'd come to you, cuddle on your lap and starts purring and then falls asleep there. his favourite hobbies are drinking water from the water tap, tormenting my crocs by sharping his claws inside /this is actually the strategy he uses to wake me up/ and jumping on wardrobes around the house. he is very attached to us and we believe it's a result of being dumped by someone who he must have loved. overall, he is a very lovable cat and yeah, despite all the mess he creates from time to time we love him to bits.


----------



## Purple (12 Jan 2010)

baldyman27 said:


> Really? Does he/she mind or are you very discreet?
> 
> BTW, I abhor cats so I won't give my predictably negative and watery suggestion to the OP's question in case it may cause offence or distress.


 So your a goalkeepers hurley and bin bag man then?


----------



## JJ1982 (12 Jan 2010)

haminka1 said:


> yep, rowdy is his name and i always keep stressing, it's not ironic  he was rather timid and small when we adopted him, the vet told us he must be around 1.5 years old but he looked like a small kitten, really. then he started growing and now he is over 10 pounds of muscle, he is a great jumper. also rather playful but really very very sweet, sometimes /like when he wakes us up at 4 am because he wants some company for a play we don't know whether to strangle him or love him but we got used to his antics. when you wake him up from his sleep, he'd come to you, cuddle on your lap and starts purring and then falls asleep there. his favourite hobbies are drinking water from the water tap, tormenting my crocs by sharping his claws inside /this is actually the strategy he uses to wake me up/ and jumping on wardrobes around the house. he is very attached to us and we believe it's a result of being dumped by someone who he must have loved. overall, he is a very lovable cat and yeah, despite all the mess he creates from time to time we love him to bits.



Well he sounds like a lovely cat I must say. He sounds big as well. My cats are giant, my partner says they are fat but they are just big boned.

 My tom cat is completely aloof, if i go to rub his back he practically inverts it. She on the other hand is a company junkie. I literally cant stay in one place for more than 10 seconds and she is on my lap, climbing up my leg to be held which is lovely, i admit a tad annoying at times though. She walked through my shepherds pie on my lap last night, just literally took a walk across me while I was sitting on the couch with plate on my lap!!


----------



## haminka1 (12 Jan 2010)

JJ1982, I could talk for hours about Rowdy's antics, he's a real mischief master  I wish you good luck with both your cats, I always considered myself a dog person but since Rowdy I came to appreciate their independence, persistence and ability to learn everything they aren't supposed to.


----------

